# Station D'accueil pour Ipod



## fandipod (17 Juillet 2008)

Je voudrais prochainement acheté une station d'accueil mais jene sais pas comment choisir!!! Donc je voudrais que les membres de macg qui possèdent une station d'accueil donne leur avis sur leur station d'accueil!!!!!!! Mon budget est compris entre 30 et 80 euros!!!!!! 


Voilà Bonne soirée!!!


Fandipod


P.S : Désolé pour la longueur du message et merci pour vos avis futur!!!!!


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juillet 2008)

Tout d'abord, ton message n'est pas si long (j'ai vu pire...), juste que tu utilises beaucoup les points d'exclamation!!

Sinon, tu devrais jeter un coup d'oeil sur des sites comme Looneo ou Ciao, où tu peux retrouver des avis de consommateurs!

@bientôt!

PS: celle que j'ai n'est pas dans ton budget (ça aide les fêtes de noël!!)


----------



## leo39 (19 Juillet 2008)

sinon il y a www.macway.com  qui explique et détail bienn tout ce qui est accessoires


----------



## fandipod (21 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup leo39 maois je ne n'ai pas trovué mon bonheur de toute façon je vais attendre noel!!!


Voilà Bonne journée 



Fandipod


----------



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

Tu veux juste la station pour ordi ou avec les enceintes avec? dsl si jai mal lu...

Perso j'ai une ipod hifi ca déchire !
Apple n'en vend plus (je ne sais pas pourquoi dailleur, elle est géniale...) mais ya moyen den trouver pas trop cher sur ebay

La mienne je lé acheter neuve a darty !^^


AU début je l'utiliser avec mon ipod 5G pis mon touch est 100% compatible alors...Je me gene pas!! c'est un son de dingue !


----------



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

Oups dsl, je vien de relire entre 30 et 80.. aie, c'est mort pour l'ipod hi fi je pense...meme sur ebay...

Ya des des petites bose qui marchent pas mal...jai tster en mag...
Bose c'est quand meme une exelente marque pour le son, c'est une des mieux. Je me demande meme si c'est pas la meilleur.. En touts cas les ecouteurs bose coute bien cher (80/100...)


----------

